# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj një emër të vecantë djali

## kumbulla

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

se shpejti do behem me nje bebush djale emrin e te cilit e kam shume te veshtire ta vendos.
ju lutem me sugjeroni emra djemsh, me pelqejne te shkurter kjo eshte preferenca ime.

ju falenderoj nga zemra 
kumbulla

----------


## Zëu_s

Enes, Dardan, Ilirian, Alban etj.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Lindje te mbare dhe saksalem siç i thone andej nga anet e mia. 

Sa per emrin do te te sygjeroja *Arbes*. Me pelqen se eshte dhe i shkurter.

----------


## Homer

Te sugjeroj nje emer qe eshte ne mode kto kohet e fundit *Muharrem*  lol


Seriozisht un do thoja,* Denis, Leo, Arlind, Erwan, Franci, Migel* etj

----------


## Apollyon

Vin, Erald, Aldo.

----------


## Explorer

Qëndrim, Arijon

----------


## daniel00

.......   Dael   ......

----------


## Apollyon

> Qëndrim


Per shkurt si ti therrasin o tipi "Qëndi" ?

----------


## FierAkja143

Kumbulla varet si do ket mbiemrin.  Duhet dicka qe te shkoj dhe me mbiemrin mundesisht  :buzeqeshje: 

Veri nje emer te sakt ti afrohet sa me shume shqipes se lan nam gjith ciftet shqiptar duke i emeruar femiet fabio, enea, brandon etc. lol

----------


## Explorer

Do ti thone ...Qendro ..(theksi ne "e")

----------


## Apollyon

Po, *Qendro me nje Grusht*.

----------


## Explorer

> Vin, Erald, Aldo.


A ka mundesi te na tregosh domethenien e ktyre emrave ?

----------


## Apollyon

> A ka mundesi te na tregosh domethenien e ktyre emrave ?


E pse duhet te ta tregoj? 

Sdu.

Ti vazhdo me emrat e tu gjith kuptim , Kushtetute, Qendrim, Shpetim, Guardia Di Finanza, Aritmetike, Portokall, Groshe.

----------


## Homer

> Qëndrim


*Kumbulla* nuk tha me i gjet nje emer qe djali kur te rritet te ket frik me dal ne rrug lol

----------


## limmi

erion  deon fis jon  erald etj

----------


## FierAkja143

lol 

.............

----------


## Explorer

> *Kumbulla* nuk tha me i gjet nje emer qe djali kur te rritet te ket frik me dal ne rrug lol


Ti perkthyes ose advokat i kumbulles je?!!!

----------


## Explorer

> E pse duhet te ta tregoj? 
> 
> Sdu.


Nese nuk do atehere ....

----------


## Apollyon

Ik o primitiv.

----------


## Xingaro

.....*atrias*

----------

